# Seafood Bake



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

No it ain't no casserole, they are gummy and crappy and the thing is creamy and awsome.
You will note the lack of the measuring cup in most of my cooking, sorry it's a feel thing.

Start by boiling about 3 lbs of potatoes that are peeled and cut up in about 1 inch pieces, stop cooking the things before they are falling apart and drain them and put in a glass baking dish.

Next, take the same pot you boiled the spuds in insert a couple handfuls of diced onions, half a stick of butter and a good piece of Ham fat, I know, I know. After the onions turn clear, Not brown, take the ham fat out and give it to your dog. To the pot add salt, pepper, garlic and whatever seafood you like, I use Shrimp, Scallops and fish(no bones please). Cook that for One Minute no more. Then dump in a couple scoops of Ricotta and cover the whole thing with Half and Half and turn to Med Low, when it starts to thicken (a couple minutes) dump it over the potatoes and put some bread crums mixed with Parm Cheese over the top.

The oven should already be at 350, just pop it in and have a refreshing adult beverage of your choice, trust me on this part, it will add to the experience.

In 20 minutes or so you will have the most wonderful, creamy, slice of heaven, crunchy on top and full of all your favorite stuff.

You can use any seafood you like , but watch clams and mussles in the shell. I don't think they are right for this one.


----------

